# Clomid success stories?



## sunhog (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I was hoping that some of you would be able to share some success stories for Clomid, I have an appointment with my cosultant in May were I will need tell him my decission on either trying clomid or going straight for IVF. 

Is it worth trying the clomid first?

Thanks


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome Sunhog.

I will copy your query to the crazy clomid chatter thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268952.msg4960819#msg4960819 where I am sure the ladies will be able to help.

Good luck with whatever treatment path you take, Love Krissi xx


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Try the two week wait website and clomid successes


----------



## sunhog (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replys girls  

xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Clomid worked for me!

I conceived my daughter on my 12 th month of clomid.
She is 4 months old, I've jus food out I'm pregnant again, naturally.... So the pregnancy obviously kick started something as I never ovulated before! 

Good luck with clomid! 
The clomid thread is very supportive, I don't post tree much anymore, but do pop in from time to time!


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh, I also had ovarian drilling which I believe was the turning point for my pcos, 

I got talking without he ff on her around the time of the od, 3 of us ha it within a month of each other, myself and another have our babies born, and the 3 rd due in July, and me again in nov/dec....... 

I believe the ovarian drilling was what helped!


----------



## sunhog (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll ask the doc about ovarian drilling  

Thanks for the reply x


----------

